# Triplet doelings



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Born yesterday evening. Calpurnia is brown and white, Miss Maudie is a buckskin (Abby's mini-me!), and the smallest little redhead girl with a single white spot on her head is Jean Louise. Miss Maudie is a bit camera shy.

Abby did great, and the babies are doing well. I was a bit concerned about Calpurnia last night as she was a bit weaker than the other two, despite being the largest trip.

Interestingly, Abby has really awesome, long, large teats for a Nigerian - never did I think that would cause any problems anywhere, but sometimes the babies have a difficult time latching on because her teats are almost too large for the babies' mouths. They'r'e getting better at it and I am sure in a few days it will be a non issue.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats..they are adorable


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cute! ️


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Such cute little doelings! Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats. I love the name choice


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are Precious! And mama looks proud of her doelings! Congrats!💝💗💗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so cute! And such great names. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Three doelings?! Jackpot! They are all so adorable too! Congrats!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ahhh️so cute!!!!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! So lucky to have all three doelings! Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable!!! Congrats! Looking forward to babies again here, not til Dec though!!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow, three doelings!!! So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a lucky day!!
The girls are adorable! 🥰


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautiful babies and mama! Congratulations !🎉


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trip does! Wow! 
congratulations they’re so cute!


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks you all - I am really lucky with kidding this year! The doelings are as sweet as they are pretty, too.


----------

